# Windows ARM64



## NiQ1 (May 7, 2020)

After spending a lot of time I managed to compile OBS Studio for Windows on ARM laptops.
If you have such a laptop, here you go:
https://mega.nz/#F!PclhDIRB!-yhBZ6UM7S596ijNU3dx0A


----------



## CharmanDrigo (Sep 30, 2020)

It doesn't work, I get a bunch of missing DLL messages and Windows suggest to reinstall the software to fix the issue.


----------



## NiQ1 (Oct 1, 2020)

CharmanDrigo said:


> It doesn't work, I get a bunch of missing DLL messages and Windows suggest to reinstall the software to fix the issue.


It may depend on DLLs that are probably located in other ZIP files in the same folder.
Please give me a list of these DLLs and I'll tell you which other packages you need.


----------



## Kumo33 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi,

I get that message on VCRUNTIME140.dll and MSVCP140.dll.


----------



## NiQ1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Then you need the latest ARM64 VC runtime from Microsoft:


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads


----------



## Kumo33 (Oct 7, 2020)

That's working for me. Thank you some much!


----------



## Kerim (Oct 17, 2020)

Great, works also for me. Is there any plan to add it the official release stream?


----------



## NiQ1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Kerim said:


> Great, works also for me. Is there any plan to add it the official release stream?


That would be highly unlikely since OBS depends on several other libraries which must be ported as well, e.g. ffmpeg, icu, however the biggest pain is Qt5, which took me almost a week to get it to compile. I don't see an official ARM64 release of OBS until all dependencies have official ports as well.


----------



## treehs (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey, I downloaded ARM64 VC runtime and got through everything. Set up all the sources but when I record and stop, only the audio is recorded but the screen is black. Also is there any advantages of using this over the 32 bit version


----------



## NiQ1 (Oct 26, 2020)

treehs said:


> Hey, I downloaded ARM64 VC runtime and got through everything. Set up all the sources but when I record and stop, only the audio is recorded but the screen is black. Also is there any advantages of using this over the 32 bit version


Just a lot easier on the CPU since it doesn't have to be emulated.


----------



## MezTemplar (Oct 29, 2020)

@NiQ1, Thanks so much! It's good to be able to test the merits of WoA.

Unfortunately my Surface Pro X SQ2 still encodes/records at 80% CPU and I get blank video on the recording.  Streaming works okay. The 32-bit x86 version however uses 50% CPU and video is good so I'm going to stick with that.


----------



## doobie (Nov 5, 2020)

NiQ1 said:


> After spending a lot of time I managed to compile OBS Studio for Windows on ARM laptops.
> If you have such a laptop, here you go:
> https://mega.nz/#F!PclhDIRB!-yhBZ6UM7S596ijNU3dx0A



When i try to run OBS, it says "Failed to find local/en-US.ini"

Do you know what i can do about that?


----------



## doobie (Nov 6, 2020)

That was my mistake, i got it to work.

Another question is concerning updates since the program is asking me if i want to update. I'm assuming don't update since this is the only ARM64 port and updating would just bring it back to 32bit and not arm64?


----------



## WizardCM (Nov 21, 2020)

NiQ1 said:


> After spending a lot of time I managed to compile OBS Studio for Windows on ARM laptops.
> If you have such a laptop, here you go:
> https://mega.nz/#F!PclhDIRB!-yhBZ6UM7S596ijNU3dx0A


Hi there, are you willing to share what you did (both in terms of code changes & build process) for the rest of us? I have a feeling that now that Apple have released ARM based Macs, the question of OBS on WOA will become more prominent, and it'd be worth determining the viability of official Windows ARM builds of OBS.


----------



## Hs1nce72 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello, I recently received a Windows ARM laptop as a gift and I am beginning to like it. Can someone send this total noob how to install this? I use OBS on my other machine and the 32-bit version is very limited for me. I downloaded the file from the link and it has other files. Do I need to install Git? Once again, total noob here, so sorry if my question sounds so new.


----------



## MezTemplar (Dec 9, 2020)

Any chance we can get Adreno GPU acceleration?


----------



## Xerio (Apr 5, 2021)

This version works perfectly and from the get-go, Thank you !

One thing I'm missing and can't figure out how to add/install, is the virtual camera tool. Do you have that compiled as well, or any hint how to get this to work?


----------



## Notgiven (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for compiling that. I would also be interested what changes you had to perform.

Just one Problem. I can see the Display Capture preview and it looks fine but  on the actual recording there's a black screen. Anybody have a solution?


----------



## milo-dino (Jan 5, 2022)

Xerio said:


> This version works perfectly and from the get-go, Thank you !
> 
> One thing I'm missing and can't figure out how to add/install, is the virtual camera tool. Do you have that compiled as well, or any hint how to get this to work?



Did you get the virtual camera to work?


----------

